# [INIT] hdparm falla como servicio... [Cerrado?]

## achaw

Bueno, el titulo del post describe el problema.

dmesg:

```
hda: selected mode 0x45

hda: set_drive_speed_status: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: dma_intr: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hda: DMA disabled

hdb: DMA disabled

ide0: reset: success

hda: CHECK for good STATUS
```

Esto solo pasa cuando hdparm esta como servicio, una vez que estoy dentro de mi sesion y lo lanzo "a mano"...aranca sin problemas:

```
hda: cache flushes supported

hdb: channel busy

hdc: selected mode 0x42

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

hda: selected mode 0x45

hda: cache flushes supported

hdb: selected mode 0x42

hdc: selected mode 0x42
```

Actualmente lo que hago es una vez iniciada la sesion es relanzarlo:

```
/etc/init.d/hdparm restart
```

Y arranca perfecto, pero siempre falla con el inicio del sistema. Lei por ahi que la carga de servicios en paralelo podia ser la causa, la desactive y sigue igual. El disco funciona perfecto, al igual que el cable ide que es nuevo. Es un "detalle" incomodo que me molesta....

```
hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=HDS728080PLAT20, FwRev=PF2OA2AA, SerialNo=PFD810S7RZT55R

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=51

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=1719kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=160836480

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 1:  ATA/ATAPI-2,3,4,5,6,7
```

```
lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:02.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

01:02.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

01:03.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems 56k WinModem (rev 01)

01:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
```

Saludos

----------

## cameta

rc-update --verbose show

A ver a que runlevel estas ejecutando el hdparm, ahora no recuerdo si habia que ponerlo como boot o como default.

----------

## achaw

En los dos falla...  :Smile: 

----------

## jgascon

A mi me pasaba con uno de los discos y lo que hice fue activar el DMA en /etc/conf.d/local.start:

```

hdparm -d1 /dev/hda &>/dev/null

```

Espero que te sirva de ayuda  :Wink: 

----------

## achaw

Ya lo habia estado probando y lo que noto es que hdparm, se sigue ejecutando al inicio a pesar que lo saque de todos los runlevels...quizas sea dependencia de algun otro servicio...

voy a averiguar, igual eso seria mas un "parche" que una solucion.

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Ya lo habia estado probando y lo que noto es que hdparm, se sigue ejecutando al inicio a pesar que lo saque de todos los runlevels...quizas sea dependencia de algun otro servicio...
> 
> voy a averiguar, igual eso seria mas un "parche" que una solucion.
> 
> Saludos

 

Si el culpable de lanzarlo a pesar de no estar añadido de forma amnual a ningun runlevel es udev, puedes anular el comportamiento modificando /etc/conf.d/rc así:

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!hdparm"
```

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!hdparm"

 

ummm ... yo creía que eso sólo era para controlar los servicios que depende de un dispositivo que "se conecta" ( por decirlo de alguna manera).

En cuanto al problema de achaw, si haciéndolo manualmente funciona y el servicio no, no entiendo que pasa la verdad ...

saluetes

----------

## achaw

Probe sin suerte la recomendacion de Stolz, todo sigue igual. Aunque sospecho que la clave esta en ese archivo en particular. Sigo investigando...

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

No te funciona por lo que comenta gringo. Ese ajuste solo es válido para servicios iniciables por UDEV, no me había dado cuenta   :Embarassed: 

----------

## achaw

Ahora comenzo a funcionar bien. No se si sera el culpable, pero coincide exactamente cuando deje de usar vesa-tng, ya que le di una lavada de cara a mi splash y me pase a vesafb. No se si sera casualidad o no, pero es curioso...

Saludos

----------

